# Berner Oberland Gear



## starcam (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello,

This August I will be staying in the Berner Oberland and plan on doing some moderately challenging hikes. 

I plan on being able to carry the essentials plus a full frame camera mounted w/ lens, perhaps another lens, and my RRS TVC-24 tripod w/ head.

I'm in decent shape, but don't go on serious hikes often. Will this gear be overkill, should I just shoot handheld or purchase a monopod?

Any tips would be appreciated. And please share your photos!

Thanks!


----------



## Jan (Feb 17, 2016)

Difficult to say... A FF body plus the lenses will of course be not a light-weight option... plus the tripod... hum. I would probably not go with this but only with a smaller Kamera and some alround lens. But of course this also depends on what you want to take pictures off...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 17, 2016)

I suppose it depends mostly on your physical condition, and what you define as 'essentials' that you'll also be carrying. My usual walkaround gear is a 1D X and some lenses, along with an RRS TQC-14 + BH-30 LR (about 1 lb lighter and 2" shorter than your TVC-24 + head). I'd definitely suggest bringing a tripod if you plan on shooting waterfalls with ND filters or at blue hour (bring a flashlight to hike back afterward!). 

In fact, I'm currently planning and considering what gear to take on a brief excursion to that area (very brief - just one afternoon/evening) in mid-April. I'm flying into Zürich, and I'll likely take the train from there to Lauterbrunnen, leaving my luggage in a locker at the Interlaken Ost station. Still working out where I'll go specifically, waterfalls and walk along the valley, gondola/funicular up to one of the alpine villages, etc., while getting back to Interlaken in time for a late train out. 

Given the scenery in the region, I'm planning on bringing the 24-70 II and 70-300L, and the 11-24L assuming I've bought one by then. Given the geography (waterfalls and mountain peaks), I'll want a telezoom. Still debating the TS-E 17/24 lenses (they're going on the trip, but I may leave them in the luggage locker for the excursion around Lauterbrunnen). Other essentials for me would be a couple of snacks and a bottle of water, and possibly a change of clothes (I've read that one can get rather wet at the Trümmelbach waterfalls, which are inside a mountain).

I believe that the right pack is a key element - one that holds everything you need without excess space. My normal 'business travel' pack is a Lowepro DSLR Video Fastpack 250AW, holds 1D X, three lenses, and M+11-22 with space for my laptops on the plane (personal 17" MBPro and work 13" MBAir), and space for personal items or another 1-2 lenses (in Lens Cases). Tripod straps to the outside. For this trip, though, I may bring the Flipside 400 AW which will hold the full kit including TS-E lenses with space for a change of clothes, and the comfortable hip belt will take most of the weight while hiking.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 19, 2016)

I think you would be fine. 

I go on fairly regular hiking trips to mountainous regions of the UK (Lake District and north Wales, mainly) and bring along my 6D plus 16-35, 24-70, and 70-200 (all f/4). I'll usually also bring my Gitzo 1-series mountaineer tripod (not sure how you RRS compares in weight) in the summer when I don't have to carry crampons and ice axe. I'm far from an endurance athlete but find this load-out manageable in addition to the essentials for day hikes. Of course, when you say "moderately challenging", it is entirely relative, so take this advice with a grain of salt!

Hope that helps.


----------



## starcam (Feb 19, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your input. It sounds like I should be fine. I'll be hiking multiple days and working my way up to longer hikes so the first day will be a test run and I can decrease my load if need be from there on.

I just didn't want to underestimate these mountains, as we have nothing comparable here in New England!

I usually use the Zeiss 21mm and 35mm f/2 for many of my landscapes, but am considering getting the 24-70 II f/2.8 for this trip to make things easier. Can anyone comment on that lens for landscape use?

Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 19, 2016)

Yes, I come from a state with real mountains and although I've heard plenty of bragging about Mt. Washington since moving to New England, to me it remains just a foothill. 

The 24-70/2.8 II is great for landscapes!


----------

